# Crew Safety Nets?



## MMiz (Aug 21, 2004)

I'm trying to think of an argument for putting crew safety nets in our units.  I wonder if they actually provide any security in case of a MVC, or are my psychological.  

With a patient in the back I almost always sit on the bench seat, besides a seldom overweight pt who requests I sit behind them.  As I'm sure every EMT here, I've been thrown around a bit in the back on occasion.  We have a bar there to reach for, but no net.  

Do you really find them useful?  I can't find much information on the internet, which is surprising.


----------



## croaker260 (Aug 21, 2004)

We use safety nets both over the main inside/outside compartment that we lay the monitor/jump bag, etc in. We also have one on the end of the bench seat in out newest units. I can say that they may offer limited (but there none the less) protection in rapid frontal deceleration (with or with out impact)..all the near injuries I have sustained would have been prevented by a net, and I have slid forcefully into the net once or twice a swell. Sure we all should wear seatbelts when we can, but the net is a nice uhmm...secondary safety net...pun intended. Kind of like the airbag.
Steve


----------



## PArescueEMT (Sep 10, 2004)

I am lucky enough to be fat enough that I don't slide too much on the bench. but I once had this a*****e cut me off when I was running code 3 with a chest pain w/ radiation. I had no choice but  to slam on the brakes. My partner slid clear off the bench. She ended up with a sprained ankle, and a bruise that was the size of her thigh. PD was right behind me when that happened nad they hammered the guy. In that case, The net would have probably prevented a loss of time injury.

I hope that helps you out in any way.


Zachary Krier NRFF/PAEMT-B


----------

